# Clomid round 3, one 17mm follicle



## jessiebea (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm new to this site, so please forgive the long story - also I've not quite got my head round all the abbreviations so far! 

I wondered if any of you could take the time to give me your opinions on my story so far. 

I'm on the 3rd round of clomid 50mg, but this is the first time I've been monitored. (I have PCOS)
Without clomid, usual cycle is 42 days. With clomid, 28. Last period started 30th Dec. So took clomid 31st Dec - 4th Jan. On 8th Jan I had a scan, which picked up just one 17mm follicle on the left ovary and a whole heap of immature follicles on the right. So, mostly good news on the ovary front. 
However, I had a uterine lining of just 4.5mm, which I know is thin. 

Went back for a second scan on the 15th Jan, and the follicle had collapsed and it appeared as though I'd ovulated. Lining was up to 6.7mm. You could clearly see three layers too. I was also sent for a blood test to check progesterone levels. 

I thought all of this was good news. Would you agree? Or is that lining still a little too thin for a viable pregnancy?

The nurse who did the scan though didn't seem very positive. She said there was no need to ring up for the blood results as I'd get them when I came back next month for the next round of clomid scans - implying obviously there'd be no pregnancy this month and I'd be taking clomid again. Which obviously really disappointed me. 

Would you take the scan results as good news or be apprehensive like the nurse? 

In the mean time, I've been having lots of stomach cramps, especially in bed, both at night and first thing in the morning. Also feeling uncontrollably sad - don't know if that's the clomid, or the fact that I'm convincing myself the clomid hasn't worked again. 

What would those of you with experience make of all this - it's driving me crazy! Spent most of the day googling different possibilities. If anyone can give me any advice - even if it's not what I want to hear - I'd be so grateful. Thanks! x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi jessiebea


welcome to ff


Its been many years since i was using clomid, and i never had scans etc, it sounds as though you ovulated though? your lining sounds a tad on the thin side, but dont quote me as im going by what i know from my ivf cycles, my lining was 14mm on my last cycle, but i think that was particularly thick, im sorry i dont know what they would expect it to be? 
clomid is an evil drug and some of the side effects really do play with your head, as they give pregnancy symptoms, the only advice i can really give you is, try (easier said than done i know) to stop googling, and worrying about every little thing, relax, and do things to take your mind off waiting to find out if its worked, i wish you luck and keep posting


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi jessiebea. Sorry to hear that the nurse who saw you was not very positive or informative. I went for my 1st monitoring scan today on cd10 after my first clomid course and my lining was 6.2mm which the nurse said was a healthy lining and that anything over 6mm is good. A follicle of about 17mm is one which is mature and from which you will potentially ovulate. Can you contact the team where you are having treatment so you can ask about anything you are unsure of? They are very supportive where I am having treatment and happy to answer any questions. It sounds like you have been left in the lurch a bit. Best of luck.


----------

